Ask HN: What is the status of Hyperloop? - babyrainbow
======
arikr
> But just how soon will we see that happen? Pishevar says his team is “full
> steam ahead” to get us there by 2021 and that the first one will likely be
> overseas.

> But we are getting closer to hopping aboard, according to Pishevar. The
> company recently broke ground in Nevada for a new manufacturing plant and
> conducted testing of its propulsion technology earlier this spring, yielding
> a pace of 110 mph in 1.7 seconds — a fraction of the proposed 700 mph
> speeds.

> The company is busy gearing up for its “Kitty Hawk moment” next year when it
> begins testing on its passive levitation system.

From: [https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/14/shervin-pishevar-the-
first...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/14/shervin-pishevar-the-first-
hyperloop-will-likely-be-built-overseas/)

Note: There are multiple companies working on the hyperloop concept. The two
main ones that I know of are Hyperloop One (the subject of the above
comments), as well as Hyperloop Transportation
([http://hyperlooptransp.com/](http://hyperlooptransp.com/)).

------
IndianAstronaut
It may take off outside the US first.

[http://m.indiatimes.com/lifestyle/technology/indian-team-
mak...](http://m.indiatimes.com/lifestyle/technology/indian-team-makes-it-to-
the-hyperloop-design-competition-finals-could-redefine-the-future-of-
travel-252473.html)

~~~
whyagaindavid
Some of the team members are from India.

